# Please help us ASAP



## LunaBetta (Apr 26, 2005)

My roomate and I went to a local pet shop today to look at their fish and some possible fish supplies. We were horrified. First we went into the "fish room" and found the bettas. They were kept behind a small locked glass case that had about 30 or so bettas crammed in there in small, VERY small, canning jars. Their water was horribly cloudy and they all seemed sick and stressed. The wholes in the canning jars we very small and were filled just mere millimeters from the top. After we pryed ourselves away form that horrible sight we noticed more bettas on top of another fish tank in small very dirty 4 ounce glass bowls. Some of them seemed to even be getting dropsy, all bloated and protruding scales. Two more of the Bettas we kept in those dumb vases with the plants on top. This upsets us due to there lack of air supply, food (they are carnavores) and room to move due to the roots of the plants taking up most of the vases space. 

After seeing the condition of these poor fishes we checked around the rest of the pet store. Guinnea pigs were kept in small rubbermaid containers. Rats crammed in Aquariums and the bird cages were rusted and filthy. 

Their supplies (such as fish tanks), were claimed to be never used, but we full of dirt, dust, and debris. The whole store was over all crowded and dirty. 

We're unsure of what to do at this point. We want to help all these animals even if it means closing down this store. We are so shocked at these conditions esspecially for a store that is not a large chain. Help us come up with ideas to save these poor animals.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Well you could try contacting the humane society or if you have another local animal rescue agency, that might be an option. I would consider that animal cruelty, and the agancies will give them warnings to clean up their acts before they flat out shut down the store. It's better for people not to buy pets than to support a store that keeps animals in poor conditions.


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

tell us what u did, lunabetta. if u contacted the humane society etc...


----------

